# Advanced M-School in December @ VIR?



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Who's going? I'm signed up (repeat offender).


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmm, me likes the idea.
The Porsche driving school in Atlanta is also on my radar screen


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Rubber Ducky said:


> Who's going? I'm signed up (repeat offender).


Here! 5th and 6th.


----------

